# " Baltimore, MD Medic Rollover "



## HAZMAT (Oct 16, 2009)

http://firefighterclosecalls.com/fullstory.php?94603

Two Baltimore City Fire Department EMS personnel were injured Wednesday, Oct 14 when their medic unit was involved in a collision downtown. BCFD Medic 23, using Reserve Medic 64, was headed westbound on Lexington Avenue shortly before 11 p.m. when it was involved in a collision with a Volvo passenger car at the St. Paul Street intersection. The medic unit skidded more than 120 feet and turned onto its driver’s side, with the crew able to self-extricate through the passenger side door. Several trees on the sidewalk were knocked over and the glass window of a nearby store was cracked as a result of the collision. The medic unit was towed to the city’s Biddle Street facility where personnel will evaluate the apparatus, however a BCFD staff member said the Ford F450 was likely totaled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8KdGY2MXSw


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 16, 2009)

Ouch.  Sounds like nobody was seriously hurt, which is a blessing.  Though I can't read the whole story, so...  

Another lesson in being careful out there, I suppose.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 16, 2009)

Youtube keeps freezing on me.
I wonder what caused the accident. And if the medics then got out and responded to the car that crashed into them. :lol:


----------



## denverfiremedic (Oct 16, 2009)

I hate to say it, but it probably could have been avoided! First responders are driving way to fast and dangerous, visual and audible sirens are only so good and the faster you go the less likely they are to be affective. But alls well that ends well. just a hard lesson


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 17, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> I hate to say it, but it probably could have been avoided! First responders are driving way to fast and dangerous, visual and audible sirens are only so good and the faster you go the less likely they are to be affective. But alls well that ends well. just a hard lesson



Where do you get that from?  Nothing in the article even indicates they were driving lights and sirens, let alone speeding.  For all we know, they were cruising along when the Volvo jumped a stop sign and hit them.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> I hate to say it, but it probably could have been avoided! First responders are driving way to fast and dangerous, visual and audible sirens are only so good and the faster you go the less likely they are to be affective. But alls well that ends well. just a hard lesson



You wanna back that bus up and run over your Brothers again?

FTM-PTB.


----------



## denverfiremedic (Oct 17, 2009)

Well lets look at that... skidded a 120 ft..... If you have ever been on a MVA you know that a car does not " skidd" 120ft when it is traveling the speed limit in a downtown area so if they were not running code they should have been.. Im not putting fault on anyone I'm just looking out for my brothers and the public. Im not perfect I make mistakes , its just important for everyone to learn from them I was happy to hear that they we're not injured.. Due regard is our responsibility ..cms.firehouse.com/web/online/Vehicle-Operations-and-Maintenance/Driving-With-Due-Regard/15$6957


----------

